

Zuli Smartplug - PStamatiou
https://zuli.io/

======
eps
A dimmer with motion sensor and a WiFi interface. Correct?

~~~
jaredharley
No - based on the information on the website, and some of their "common
support questions", the plug works over Bluetooth Smart. According to one of
their support docs, "Zuli Presence will not work if you don’t have your phone
with you." \- so instead of motion detection, it looks like it detects you
based on the range of your paired phone, and their "Zuli Presence" feature
requires "a minimum of three Zuli smartplugs"

[http://support.zuli.io/hc/en-
us/articles/204311329-Technical...](http://support.zuli.io/hc/en-
us/articles/204311329-Technical-Specifications)

